# SD trip pictures



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

As I posted in the migration tracking, we were in SD last week and had a good trip averaging a little over 10 geese per gun/day. Geese decoyed pretty well to 700 sillosocks and 160 fullbodies. Also had 50 floaters on in one field's sheet water. Couldn't get too many good pictures of the spread given the hilltop in one setup and the flat land of another.

Spread on hilltop, can't see half of it as we had decoys on all sides of the crest. 









Last two days pile. We had some incredible winds that made for some good shooting on adult birds. The ross also do some awesome acrobatics in those winds!









Picture of the 4 man crew before the bird cleaning.









Picture of myself with my $100 reward band. My first reward and definately most memorable band.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweet pics fellas!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ahh......The guys that gave me the 5 am wake-up call! :lol: You guys had a great field! Good work on the birds........ :beer:

How's that credit card treating ya? 8)


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

Credit card was great, thanks! Sorry to interrupt your :beer: time.

As for the wake up call, my pleasure!! I'm sure you were sound asleep in your trucks and trailer! lol!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice pics BDB. Looks like fun.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought you said you shot a little over 200. that pile should be a little bigger :beer:


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

Bustin Lips said:


> I thought you said you shot a little over 200. that pile should be a little bigger :beer:


lol, a real expert on what 200 geese looks like? That pile is light about 10 geese that we finished off after the pictures is taken. It is also light some geese from earlier in the week, which were part of the 200. So to be quite honest there are 176 geese in the pile that was taken inside the building. It took the four of us about an hour and a half to breast them out.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Is that where you were staying? Looks like a cozy little hunting lodge or something.


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

I wish that's where we were staying, thats my uncle's shop. We brought most the birds back whole and cleaned them up there rather than in the field, due to the fact that it was lucky to have reached 40 degrees the last two days. He also processes them there and it is easier to breast them to leave a wing on for transportation.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It sure is nice to have a place to clean and process at the same time. Congrats on the reward band. Definitely helps with the gas bill!

What part of WI you from? My wife is from Forest Jct.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

B.D.B. said:


> As for the wake up call, my pleasure!! I'm sure you were sound asleep in your trucks and trailer! lol!


 I couldnt sleep for crap that night......When I saw a truck pull up with a trailer on it, my first thought was "Hear we go again" I thought someone else might have had permission for the field as well.....


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

SE WI about 30 miles northwest of Milwaukee. I don't even know where Forest Jct is?!? lol

I don't think anyone was pulling into hunt that field with that amount of trucks sitting in the approach!! lol!! :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It is by Appleton which is in the Green Bay area.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

B.D.B. said:


> Bustin Lips said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you said you shot a little over 200. that pile should be a little bigger :beer:
> ...


sarcasm is great, regardless of how many are there, it looks like you had a great time and that is all that matters. congrats. :beer:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

BDB,

Hmmmm,lost my post? were you guys driving a white dodge piggy backen a rhino? If so we were just down the road some and seen your rig and setup,nice field.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Dang now I know why your group wears war paint.....PUT IT BACK ON!!!!! LOL

Glad you had a good trip, now you have to dream about SK in a few months to see whity again.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

B.D.B. said:


> SE WI about 30 miles northwest of Milwaukee. I don't even know where Forest Jct is?!? lol
> 
> I don't think anyone was pulling into hunt that field with that amount of trucks sitting in the approach!! lol!! :sniper:


 kind of around occonomowoc(sp)?


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

snow said:


> BDB,
> 
> Hmmmm,lost my post? were you guys driving a white dodge piggy backen a rhino? If so we were just down the road some and seen your rig and setup,nice field.


We were in a Ford F-150 with a red yamaha. Not sure what a rhino is? There was someone down the road from us on Saturday, could have been you. Looked like an SUV, did a decent amount of shooting.

Barry, that's my family you are talking about. Dem's fightin words!! I know I'm better looking than you, so you musn't be talking about me!! lol 
Can't wait for SK man!! :sniper:

Hunter, I live in Hartford, we've been over this


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, looks good guys


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

B.D.B. said:


> snow said:
> 
> 
> > Hunter, I live in Hartford, we've been over this


i dont remember. lol


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

BDB,

The rhino is a yammie,I'll bet that was you guys,watched the 4 guys reset their dekes after the 1st flury of birds,guessed it was the wind rearranged their spread and yup,was driving a silver SUV taco.You guys had the best field around.


----------

